# Was benötige ich beim Bootfahren in Holland?



## Kohlenkind (11. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich verstehe das Internet mal wieder nicht!
Könnt ihr mir kurz zusammen fassen, was ich in Holland benötige an Material im Boot um dort zu fahren und zu angeln?

Besitze ein 3,2m schlauchboot, welcher noch mit einem 5ps Motor angetrieben wird! Komme damit auf ca 11kmh laut Handy GPS. (2Mann plus Tank und angelsachen)



Sicherheitsausrüstung
Zum Befahren niederländischer Gewässer ist das Mitführen der aktuell geltenden Verkehrsvorschriften für niederländische Gewässer vorgeschrieben. Diese Regelungen sind in dem vom ANWB herausgegebenen aktuellen Wateralmanak 1• zusammenfasst. Diese gelten nicht für kleine, offene Boote.
Für alle Boote sind vorgeschrieben:
• Ein Signalhorn, zugelassene Navigationsbeleuchtung, Notsignale (rote Flagge, rotes Licht)
• Fahrzeuge vor Anker müssen am Tage einen schwarzen Ball und bei Nacht ein weißes Rundumlicht führen. Auf einigen Gewässern ist bei geringer Sicht, in Fahrt oder vor Anker, ist ein Radarreflektor vorgeschrieben. Dies trifft auf den Seeschifffahrtstraßen, den Seehäfen, z.B. bei Rotterdam, Amsterdam, Delfzijl und den Gewässern in Südholland und Zeeland zu.
• Auf der Westerschelde und in den Anlaufgebieten der niederländischen Seehäfen der Nordsee ist der Radarreflektor auch bei guter Sicht vorgeschrieben.
• Ein Segelfahrzeug unter Segeln, das gleichzeitig mit Maschinenkraft fährt, muß einen schwarzen Kegel - Spitze nach unten - führen.
• Auf der Westerschelde müssen Sportfahrzeuge, ausgenommen kleine offene Boote, eine aktuelle Seekarte des Westerscheldebereichs an Bord mitführen.

Diesen Text hab ich vom ADAC kopiert!
Brauche ich somit nichts, da mein Boot klein und offen ist?

Lg und vielen dank Sven!


----------



## Andy007 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was benötige ich beim Bootfahren in Holland?*

http://www.flb2.de/downloads/wassersportfuehrerniederlande.pdf


----------



## Kohlenkind (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was benötige ich beim Bootfahren in Holland?*

Vielen dank!

Also reicht mir:
 Signalhorn  (welche Ausführung? ), Navigationslicht (auf nem 3,2m schlauchboot? ) und 
Notsignale! (Brauch ich sowohl Licht als auch nen Fähnchen? )


----------



## Andy007 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was benötige ich beim Bootfahren in Holland?*

Du hast aber schon richtig gelesen, oder???? Ich möchte nämlich fast  darauf wetten, das die holländische Entenpolizei sagen wird das du ein  "schnelles Motorboot" hast..... 

Das unten geschriebene ist unerheblich. Dein Schlauchi kann/könnte mit 5 PS definitiv schneller......



Kohlenkind schrieb:


> Besitze ein 3,2m schlauchboot, welcher noch mit einem 5ps Motor angetrieben wird! Komme damit auf ca 11kmh laut Handy GPS. (2Mann plus Tank und angelsachen)


----------



## ulf (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was benötige ich beim Bootfahren in Holland?*



Kohlenkind schrieb:


> [...]Besitze ein 3,2m schlauchboot, welcher noch mit einem 5ps Motor angetrieben wird! Komme damit auf ca 11kmh laut Handy GPS. (2Mann plus Tank und angelsachen)[...]



Hallo

Das schafft man aber nur, wenn man die Slipräder nicht hochklappt . Das zählt in den Niederlanden aber bestimmt nicht.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Kohlenkind (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was benötige ich beim Bootfahren in Holland?*

Wieso ? 
Fahren eure Boote schneller?

Haben nen uralten Johnson dran geschraubt! Damit komme ich nichtmal alleine ins gleiten!!??


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was benötige ich beim Bootfahren in Holland?*

Bei Deinem Boot wird kein Holländischer Polizist was sagen. DA Brauchst Du eigentlich nichts. Wichtig ist dass Du den Quickstop am Arm hast. Da achten die auch bei kleinen Booten drauf.


----------



## fischhändler (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was benötige ich beim Bootfahren in Holland?*

Hallo,
 die Entenpolizei ist zeitweise chrass unterwegs.
 meine Empfehlung Schwimmweste Bootspapiere Perso
 Verbandkasten (ist nicht Vorschrift nur bei schnellen booten pflicht aber immer gut an bord zu haben)
 den Killshalter am arm
 und nur 2 montierte ruten pro Person
 Polizei darf Geschwindigkeit schätzen und davon machen sie gebrauch
 Achte auf Messer ab ner bestimmten Länge
 da verstehen die Jungs keinen Spass


----------

